# How did you pick your fursona species?



## DexinHeart (Sep 22, 2016)

Just curious. For me, I looked up this website that had animal personalities and from what I read mine matched the most with a Mountain Goat. Then I added in the dragon because it's my birth animal in the Chinese Zodiac. So my fursona became a Mountain Goat / Dragon Hybrid of sorts. 

What about you? What's your species and how'd you come up with it?


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, ima wolf. Cuz wolves are awesome


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 22, 2016)

I chose Rockruff because look how adorable he is. :3


----------



## Arck (Sep 22, 2016)

Foxes and dogs (huskies) are just my favourite animals and i think they suit me


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 22, 2016)

I like insects and bugs and stuff.  I chose the Robber fly. Now, I didn't really choose the "species" per se, I more did a sort of filing down to get the look I wanted, but for a reason. Insects usually have unreasonably large numbers of species under a family. Finding a specific species to match was too difficult and oddly specific, so I took the traits that interested me most from what I've seen while still retaining the Robber fly look. Some species had a lot more fuzz on them, took that. Some had longer and more narrow abdomens, took that. etc etc, you get the picture.


----------



## greaserdracula (Sep 22, 2016)

I mixed my two favorite animals together. a crow and an alligator lol. they're alligator bodied with crow feet and feathers all over. I guess a little more similar to dinosaurs?? anyways this is a great question! thanks for asking it


----------



## greaserdracula (Sep 22, 2016)

Ryan the Rockruff said:


> I chose Rockruff because look how adorable he is. :3


ROCKRUFF IS THE CUTEST~


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 22, 2016)

greaserdracula said:


> ROCKRUFF IS THE CUTEST~


Thank you.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 22, 2016)

Too many reasons.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 22, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Too many reasons.


Your fursona looks awesome!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 22, 2016)

Ryan the Rockruff said:


> Your fursona looks awesome!


Uhh, you did click the link, right? That avatar isn't my fursona.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 22, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Uhh, you did click the link, right? That avatar isn't my fursona.


Whoops! Sorry.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 22, 2016)

There is a native American story about Fox stealing fire to give to the rest of the world (fire being symbolic of technology and society)
It's a similar story to my favorite mythological character, Prometheus.

So there we go.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 22, 2016)

I like small rodents, and when I made my fursona I was into stuff like Chip n Dale, American Tale, Secret of NIMH, etc.


----------



## HuskyFog (Sep 22, 2016)

I love dogs and know every breed's temperament. So to me the husky is closer to me.


----------



## HuskyFog (Sep 22, 2016)

Ryan the Rockruff said:


> Whoops! Sorry.


I love your icon who is the artist?


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 22, 2016)

Couldn't find an animal that clicked with me, mixed together traits of animals I did like, packaged it all nice-like under the banner of an alien; I sorta relate to aliens in a way.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Kangaroos are the best !
'Nuff said


----------



## HuskyFog (Sep 22, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Couldn't find an animal that clicked with me, mixed together traits of animals I did like, packaged it all nice-like under the banner of an alien; I sorta relate to aliens in a way.


I saw strange fursona - icludes all of species  (20 or25)


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 22, 2016)

greaserdracula said:


> I mixed my two favorite animals together. a crow and an alligator lol. they're alligator bodied with crow feet and feathers all over. I guess a little more similar to dinosaurs?? anyways this is a great question! thanks for asking it



That's very creative ^_^ Never heard of an alligator crow before, neat.
And no prob, I'm glad you like my question.


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 22, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> I like small rodents, and when I made my fursona I was into stuff like Chip n Dale, American Tale, Secret of NIMH, etc.



OMGOSH I loved American Tale and Secret of NIMH when I was a kid ^_^
You just brought up so many good feelz right then lol


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 23, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> OMGOSH I loved American Tale and Secret of NIMH when I was a kid ^_^
> You just brought up so many good feelz right then lol



Yep, good stuff, best childhood ever x3


----------



## GesuGesu (Sep 24, 2016)

My chinese zodiac is Dog. After that I based it off game avatars and i always tended to lean towards pink animals.


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

Well, I always loved wolves and tigers but I loved the way wolves looked and there are actually the best thing I can draw and I draw wolves more than any animal. They just look so cool!


----------



## The Llamakiin (Sep 26, 2016)

I chose a DAD because Telephone was what made me a furry. So without her, I wouldn't even be here! plusijustliketheaestheticlol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> Well, I always loved wolves and tigers but I loved the way wolves looked and there are actually the best thing I can draw and I draw wolves more than any animal. They just look so cool!


another tigrol? (that's what I call wolf/tiger hybrids) But the reason I picked mine is very personal and highly resonates with me. A tigrol would be nearly impossible according to biology and a walking contradiction if it did exist. Being half wolf and and half tiger, possessing the instincts and some features from both. The day I was born (six weeks early), the team of doctors told my parents I had less than 24 hours to live, 23 years later I'm still here (basically one of those "still alive and doing just fine, but should have died a long time ago" stories) so the whole impossible according to biology thing resonates with me. Being autistic, yet also being a sarcastic smartass with decent skill at lying and a knack for incredibly accurately reading people's emotions and behaviors as well as the reasons for them (even online) by instinct alone makes me a walking contradiction as well. Wolves and Tigers also happen to be my two favorite currently living animal species, so that's how I picked mine.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

I picked Anubis for my signature because I am going to someday come to furry conventions in the best freakin Anubis suit ever...

But if I were to go with a fursona, it would be a horse. I love horses. Used to have them.


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> another tigrol? (that's what I call wolf/tiger hybrids) But the reason I picked mine is very personal and highly resonates with me. A tigrol would be nearly impossible according to biology and a walking contradiction if it did exist. Being half wolf and and half tiger, possessing the instincts and some features from both. The day I was born (six weeks early), the team of doctors told my parents I had less than 24 hours to live, 23 years later I'm still here (basically one of those "still alive and doing just fine, but should have died a long time ago" stories) so the whole impossible according to biology thing resonates with me. Being autistic, yet also being a sarcastic smartass with decent skill at lying and a knack for incredibly accurately reading people's emotions and behaviors as well as the reasons for them (even online) by instinct alone makes me a walking contradiction as well. Wolves and Tigers also happen to be my two favorite currently living animal species, so that's how I picked mine.


sounds like a cool hybrid


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Sep 30, 2016)

I created my 'sona species...


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 30, 2016)

*I like green buttocks!*


----------



## Kiwaru (Sep 30, 2016)

I picked out a fox fursona at first, because my ex (bf at the time) insisted on me making a sona. I got more into the fandom after a couple of years and consequently. decided that it was time for me to move away from having a fox sona, because it was something I personally didn't feel very close to.

Go back to about 5-6 months ago when I started playing Blade and Soul. I made a Jin sin, and played him for a bit, didn't like the class. I then decided to make a little tiger Lyn Warlock and fell in love with him. Playing that character made me realize how much I love tigers, so here I am with a tiger sona.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 30, 2016)

I drew bad pictures of ambiguous canines and everyone else chose the species for me.


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> another tigrol? (that's what I call wolf/tiger hybrids) But the reason I picked mine is very personal and highly resonates with me. A tigrol would be nearly impossible according to biology and a walking contradiction if it did exist. Being half wolf and and half tiger, possessing the instincts and some features from both. The day I was born (six weeks early), the team of doctors told my parents I had less than 24 hours to live, 23 years later I'm still here (basically one of those "still alive and doing just fine, but should have died a long time ago" stories) so the whole impossible according to biology thing resonates with me. Being autistic, yet also being a sarcastic smartass with decent skill at lying and a knack for incredibly accurately reading people's emotions and behaviors as well as the reasons for them (even online) by instinct alone makes me a walking contradiction as well. Wolves and Tigers also happen to be my two favorite currently living animal species, so that's how I picked mine.



Wow, that's a really interesting reason and the a tiger wolf sounds like an awesome sona ^_^


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 30, 2016)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> I created my 'sona species...



That's really cool ^_^
Creativity FTW!!!


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I picked Anubis for my signature because I am going to someday come to furry conventions in the best freakin Anubis suit ever...
> 
> But if I were to go with a fursona, it would be a horse. I love horses. Used to have them.



OMGOSH Anubis is one of my favorite Egyptian Gods XD 
In fact I even have an OC who is possessed by the consciousness of Anubis (is a long story) and RP him all the time on DA.

Horses are cool too tho, in fact that's a really neat sona ^_^ Not one ya see a lot of... well a regular horse anyway, I see a lot
of bronies with pony-sonas ROFL but that's a whole other story...


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> OMGOSH Anubis is one of my favorite Egyptian Gods XD
> In fact I even have an OC who is possessed by the consciousness of Anubis (is a long story) and RP him all the time on DA.
> 
> Horses are cool too tho, in fact that's a really neat sona ^_^ Not one ya see a lot of... well a regular horse anyway, I see a lot
> of bronies with pony-sonas ROFL but that's a whole other story...




No way! Tell me all about it! 

Psh. Yeah, no. I just have horse sona's. No connections to the ponyverse. And I have a fox, and Raccoon.


----------



## Mobius (Sep 30, 2016)

_"Of course, us humans have selectively bred all kinds of animals to make each generation more and more useful to us. But the dog may be the animal that we've spent the most time designing, making each generation better at hunting or better at staying cuter for longer. Dogs like this have been designed by us to look, grow and behave in ways that we want - not that dissimilar from how we would design, say, a DVD player and its features. So whether it's staying cute forever or just being a really great hunting companion, the modern dog, more than any other animal, could be considered not so much a consequence of nature, but as much as it is a piece of human technology." (_Michael Stevens, Vsauce)

Dogs. They're adorable.


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> No way! Tell me all about it!
> 
> Psh. Yeah, no. I just have horse sona's. No connections to the ponyverse. And I have a fox, and Raccoon.



Well like I said it's kind of a long story and may be confusing if you don't know the tv shows I'm talking about. But I'll try to shorten it up and explain best I can ^_^



Spoiler: The Story



I'm a big fan of an anime called Digimon, and I also like Egyptian Mythologies and a Sci-fi show called Stargate SG-1.  So one day when I was designing a Tamer for an RP group I was in at the time, I decided to get creative. I took all three things and mix them together in only a way my weird brain could  I made up these things called Dark Grubs (which were inspired by the Symbiot aliens on Stargate that take over peoples minds). Then I came up with the back story that to gain more power (because the tamer was obsessed with power at one point) he allowed his digimon to be possessed by one of these Dark Grubs. This Dark Grub in particular was found in a digital world pyramid and had the consciousness of Anubismon inside it. So now the digimon who was a cat themed digimon to start with, evolves into a jackal like creature now and gets his mind taken over by Anubis on a regular basis.



Also You didn't strike me as the brony type lol I figured you meant regular ones.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> Well like I said it's kind of a long story and may be confusing if you don't know the tv shows I'm talking about. But I'll try to shorten it up and explain best I can ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah. You lost me. Lol


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Yeah. You lost me. Lol



haha sorry... there are actually only a handful of people who did get it when I explained it to them.
The main idea is that the digimon is an anthro jackal character who is possessed by the consciousness of Anubis
and I love to RP him because of that.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> haha sorry... there are actually only a handful of people who did get it when I explained it to them.
> The main idea is that the digimon is an anthro jackal character who is possessed by the consciousness of Anubis
> and I love to RP him because of that.



What is his personality like?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> haha sorry... there are actually only a handful of people who did get it when I explained it to them.
> The main idea is that the digimon is an anthro jackal character who is possessed by the consciousness of Anubis
> and I love to RP him because of that.


sounds like a fun person to be around lol, mine jumps out of dropships with no parachute, wingsuit or wings. laughing as he freefalls to the ground.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> sounds like a fun person to be around lol, mine jumps out of dropships with no parachute, wingsuit or wings. laughing as he freefalls to the ground.



So like Steve Rogers.. Impressive.... lel


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

only difference is mine has a kinetic energy dispersion shield (similar to the system used in Dust 514 when jumping out of the ship at the start of a match) for landing on the ground. but that's the sci-fi version, the fantasy version does actually have wings.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

My fursona takes a kangaroo form mainly because kangaroos they look adorable to me ; pictures of the little kids poking their head out of their mother's pouch just melt my heart 
Another reason is that they can stand on their tail and use their legs to defend themselves with kicks ; that's so my favorite
But the main reason behind my fursona being a demon, a creature of the darkness, is a long story...


Spoiler: According to my parents...



Before I was born, my parents went to see a fortune-teller to ask about my future. He said that I'd be a blessing to the family's wealth... and I was, indeed. My parents managed to earn a lot, almost impossible to believe. However, for 3 years straight, after my birth, I cried every night, non-stop. Yeah, 3 years in a row, every single night. My parents had no idea what was wrong with me, though, and couldn't make me stop ; I only fell asleep when it was dawn in the next day. My parents took me to a temple and asked the monks to request help from the spirits of the other world to watch over me. However, the crying didn't stop until I was around 3 years old.

Oh yeah, my dad also told me that I'm a son of a lord of the underworld... yes, very hard and vague to explain, I know, but it's not a part of any religion at all, it's just a concept of Vietnamese spiritual culture, nothing blasphemous, so... yeah.

I also notice something strange whenever I go to temples and pagodas with my parents : as soon as I enter the room, I always get a slight but strange dizzy and blurry feeling for no apparent reason, but it immediately ends as soon as I get out.

Strange, too, that I also notice that I usually bring "luck" to the shops or stores that I come in (though not very obvious to notice at first) : for the whole day, I just enter the shop once, and the shopkeeper(s) would get more customers than usual, which essentially mean "temporarily improved business", at least for that day. I guess that's one reason why so many shopkeepers still remember me and welcome me, even after years of me ...

Then, there was a time when I suffer from sleep paralysis a lot... every time I went to sleep, I slowly started to feel my entire body become stuck and immobilized. Usually, I only felt that I couldn't move, as if something was crushing down on me, but occasionally I also felt like I saw vague and random hallucinations that I couldn't understand why.

Another weird thing is that I don't like daylight. Nope. I even feel exhausted when out in the sun (like a vampire, LOL). However, I really enjoy the cloudy and dark sky, especially when it's raining.


All these personal cues are my reasons to make my fursona reflect what I am : someone that... has something to do with the underworld. One way or another.


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 2, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> What is his personality like?



He's kind of a complex guy. He's arrogant, stubborn, and can often be quite the smart-ash. He views himself as the real Anubis, even though he's not, and it ticks him off if people don't act like he's a real deity. He has trust issues when it comes to humans, due to some stuff in his past. It takes him a long time to trust people, but if he does warm up to someone then they are in his inner circle. He'll protect them with his life and respectfully listen to their ideas. He doesn't always agree, but he will listen to them. And due to the fact that he's part cat he has two weaknesses, sushi and being scratched behind the ear lol

Oh and he has arguments with his host a lot XD The monster who is possessed by Anubis is named Kuro, and he's a fun loving, care free, goof ball. So as you can imagine his and Anubis' personalities clash pretty bad. This leads to Anubis trying to suppress the poor guy all the time and not let him have control of his own body.


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 2, 2016)

LemonLeman said:


> Now, my original idea was to have my character be a mouse with red-tinted fur, but looking at it now I'm beginning to wonder if he should be some other species... possibly just a shapeshifter? Or maybe something generic and easy to draw, like a living drawing. It'd be a unique concept, and I'd be able to make _MEEHOY-MINOY_ jokes; however with that being said there are several possibilities. I'll just have to experiment.



All of those sound like a good idea ^_^
The red mouse thing reminds me of this Rescreatu - Virtual Pet Game
so I actually think that's pretty cool too. Always like Roditores.


----------



## AxoKnight (Oct 3, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> OMGOSH I loved American Tale and Secret of NIMH when I was a kid ^_^
> You just brought up so many good feelz right then lol



if anyone can help i cant deiced if i want my fursona to me a Axolotl or grey fox...


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Oct 3, 2016)

i love dogs, the fluffier the better so a tiny little pomeranian was the obvious choice, fun and silly and absolutely cute!!


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> My fursona takes a kangaroo form mainly because kangaroos they look adorable to me ; pictures of the little kids poking their head out of their mother's pouch just melt my heart
> Another reason is that they can stand on their tail and use their legs to defend themselves with kicks ; that's so my favorite
> But the main reason behind my fursona being a demon, a creature of the darkness, is a long story...
> 
> ...


is that about you or about fursona?


----------



## AtlasImperial (Oct 3, 2016)

I just really like moths and bugs in general. So I thought to myself, why not make a leopard moth into a sona?
Really nothing much else to say.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> is that about you or about fursona?


About me in real life, literally


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 3, 2016)

AxoKnight said:


> if anyone can help i cant deiced if i want my fursona to me a Axolotl or grey fox...



Axolotl are really unique and interesting, but I personally have a soft spot for gray foxes. There was one who lived in the woods behind my house. We called him Durpy because he was rather off in the head, but he was a magnificent and rather quirky little creature.


----------



## Piccolora (Oct 3, 2016)

I went through three fursonas before finding one that seems to stick well enough. I'm a tough fit and one single animal doesn't really fit or resonate with me, but I recently made a stag fursona and I really resonate with him. I think he'll be my best baby.


----------



## AxoKnight (Oct 3, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> Axolotl are really unique and interesting, but I personally have a soft spot for gray foxes. There was one who lived in the woods behind my house. We called him Durpy because he was rather off in the head, but he was a magnificent and rather quirky little creature.


he sounds cute :3 i love melanistic animals. last night i was thinking more about which i would like to be and have deiced on a hybrid between the two! the Foxolotl!


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 3, 2016)

LemonLeman said:


> Actually, it was more of a reddish-brown. I've also been thinking of the doodle idea, and it could probably just be a humanoid figure with ears of some kind. Cat's? Rabbit's? Circular generic/bear's? Or possibly something else. Maybe just a shape-shifting living drawing. It'd be unique, easy to draw, and very dynamic to work with in any context. Though I feel like making it its own character would make it stray further from my own personality, so that's another topic. I'd probably just stick with the mouse... or maybe a rabbit? Bear? Maybe even a Pokemon... or...



You know if you're going for the shape-shifter thing, you could just pick characteristics from yourself (like hair color, birth marks, scars, glasses, whatever you have) And then just draw whatever animal/monster/humanoid you feel like at the time with those signature characteristics ^_^ Would be a really dynamic but still solid character design.


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 3, 2016)

AxoKnight said:


> he sounds cute :3 i love melanistic animals. last night i was thinking more about which i would like to be and have deiced on a hybrid between the two! the Foxolotl!



Oh that sounds really cool and unique ^_^ I like it!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

@Shay_NuperJo : what do you think of how my fursona came to be ?


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 3, 2016)

Because my fursona is a furry version of myself, I needed to express my obsession with dance-pop music and fashion. Pop culture is most directly represented by something popular. So, given that I view foxes as the mascot species of the furry fandom, I made my fursona a fox. The name "Generic" was chosen to mock Original Characters, because originality does not exist. All ideas are copies, transformations, and combinations of other ideas. Film maker Kirby Ferguson arrived at that conclusion in his documentary "Everything is a Remix", from which I copied his view of creativity.


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 3, 2016)

@Jin-Lust-4-Sin OH sorry bro, I thought I replied to yours already  my bad.

It's a really cool story. I always love when people include stuff about their real life or culture into their sonas.
Makes them that more dynamic and interesting


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> @Jin-Lust-4-Sin OH sorry bro, I thought I replied to yours already  my bad.
> 
> It's a really cool story. I always love when people include stuff about their real life or culture into their sonas.
> Makes them that more dynamic and interesting


Yup, that's how Jin came to be for ya  glad you like it ^w^


----------



## The_Manual_Control (Oct 4, 2016)

I just chose mine by rolling a 20 sided die. It laded on the number I assigned to foxes and well... Here I am! If fate wants me to be a fox, I'll be the best dang fox I can be!


----------



## Storok (Oct 4, 2016)

The_Manual_Control said:


> I just chose mine by rolling a 20 sided die. It laded on the number I assigned to foxes and well... Here I am! If fate wants me to be a fox, I'll be the best dang fox I can be!


I am curious wich other 19 species you took into concideration


----------



## The_Manual_Control (Oct 4, 2016)

Storok said:


> I am curious wich other 19 species you took into concideration


Can't remember all of them, But I know Dog, Cat, Bird, Bear, Rat, and Koala were on there.


----------



## dieselturbo (Oct 9, 2016)

I've always wanted to create a real Fursona, but it wasn't until I played Undertale that I really found inspiration.

Goats are my favourite animals but I had never really thought of them as a furry/anthro before so now I know what it must be.

I still need to find someone to commission a picture of my character from though.


----------



## Waraabe (Oct 9, 2016)

My friend joked with that if I ever made a fursona it should be a spotted hyena, and I thought it might not be that bad an idea so I'm working on one right now


----------



## Xing Tian (Oct 9, 2016)

i yolo swagged my or asked someone to give me a species and i would make an oc with that information


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 9, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> i yolo swagged my or asked someone to give me a species and i would make an oc with that information


Make an Asian samurai/martial-artist kangaroo-bat as gewd as Jin is, I challenge ya XD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Make an Asian samurai/martial-artist kangaroo-bat as gewd as Jin is, I challenge ya XD


you're welcome for the inspiration.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you're welcome for the inspiration.


Of course, how could I forgot you ? 
Now raise your fist up !






Also, as my thank, here's a custom-made High-Frequency Blade for you to go nuts :


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Of course, how could I forgot you ?
> Now raise your fist up !
> 
> 
> ...



(btw in that "bro-fist" picture they were actually trying to kill each other...(Broly is in no way, shape, or form "friendly" towards the Z-Fighters or anyone associated with them) but I love that sword)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 9, 2016)

I noticed that it's Broly, and yeah, I know his "opinions" towards the Z-Fighters, but I still find the pic pretty kewl, lol
Oh and, the sword is actually at the size of a nodachi ; the blade is literally 175cm for ya


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I noticed that it's Broly, and yeah, I know his "opinions" towards the Z-Fighters, but I still find the pic pretty kewl, lol
> Oh and, the sword is actually at the size of a nodachi ; the blade is literally 175cm for ya


(not familiar with metric conversion despite studying engineering lol...) How long is that in inches?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 9, 2016)

About 69 inches (just googled it, lol)
Or, if you want to, feel free to dual-wield these










And while you're at it, scream at the top of your lungs "I'M F@#$ING INVINCIBLE !!!", LOL


----------



## Xing Tian (Oct 9, 2016)

XDDD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 9, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> XDDD


Wut chu laughin' at ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> About 69 inches (just googled it, lol)
> Or, if you want to, feel free to dual-wield these
> 
> 
> ...


(69 inches is 5'9" that's as tall as I am....)


----------



## Xing Tian (Oct 9, 2016)

just laughing at you dont worry XD i laugh at everything.....well in my head anyway XD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (69 inches is 5'9" that's as tall as I am....)


My height, too, actually 
Yeah, imagine a sword with a blade THAT long and try not to fan-boy all over it


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 9, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> just laughing at you dont worry XD i laugh at everything.....well in my head anyway XD


What's so funny about me ?


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 10, 2016)

dieselturbo said:


> I've always wanted to create a real Fursona, but it wasn't until I played Undertale that I really found inspiration.
> 
> Goats are my favourite animals but I had never really thought of them as a furry/anthro before so now I know what it must be.
> 
> I still need to find someone to commission a picture of my character from though.




I'm open for commissions and have some experience drawing goats cause mine is part mountain goat.
Were you thinking about getting a full ref sheet or just a good picture of it? I do commissions for both ^_^


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 10, 2016)

I like wolves. Boom, Fursona born.


----------



## KitKatChunKiss (Oct 11, 2016)

I just like wolves a lot haha


----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 12, 2016)

Dragons are pretty cool


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 12, 2016)

DiamondVoid said:


> Dragons are pretty cool


Kangaroos are fluffier


----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Kangaroos are fluffier


Well, yeah, but dragons are just cool. They don't need to be fluffy to be cool.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 17, 2016)

Perusing through a D&D Monster Manual.



Spoiler



Bronze Dragon







			
				D&D wiki said:
			
		

> Bronze dragons are the third most powerful of the metallic dragons. While most bronze dragons despise Sahuagin, they truly enjoy observing and interacting with smaller creatures, most especially humans. They will often go out of their way to help them, such as rescuing humans from a shipwreck or a dangerous foe. In many of these instances, the bronze dragon will transform itself into a human, so that those who it helps never know who really did the rescuing. They never seek payment for their help, in any form. They always seek justice as best they can, and cannot abide to see any creature being treated with cruelty of any sort. The older the dragon, the more pronounced that this passion for justice becomes. They are probably the most social species of dragon, and often swim and play together in groups. They also love to attend human festivals and parties, although usually in human form.
> 
> Physically, the bronze dragon is quite fierce in appearance, despite its good nature. While most of its body is a reflective copper color, the wings are often tipped with green. The eyes of a Bronze Dragon begin with a green iris and as they age the eye slowly becomes a solid green with no distinct iris. The dragon has three main large horns protruding from each cheek, pointing back towards the tail. It also has a couple more smaller horns. The tips of these points are black and very sharp, and are often used for grooming. The tongue is purple-gray, long and pointed, and not forked. A large frill runs down the upper part of its neck. They smell like sea-spray.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarren (Oct 21, 2016)

I always thought dragons were cool, didn't really have much more of a reason than that.


----------



## Xing Tian (Oct 21, 2016)

all my fursona's are more human then animal honestly, i need to make something more feral XD


----------



## Nytorel (Oct 21, 2016)

Meerkats are one of my favorite animals and I find them easy to draw, I think these are the only reasons I chose mine to have one as my fursona x3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 21, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> i need to make something more feral


*triggered*

you mean this ?


----------



## Epistates (Nov 2, 2016)

Vulpophilia - I am a maniac for foxes therefore it was fit that I would choose him over my likes. Esteemed as one of the wisest of the animal kingdom, I always admired the fox's history in fairy tales as sort of chancellor outfoxing troublemakers and correcting the unthinking. I was desirous to emulate him for self-improvement.


----------



## Solapi (Nov 2, 2016)

My astrology sign is a Lion, and I relate a lot to it . So I choosed to make a lioness for my fursona ^^. Plus, the grand feline shows everything I wanted to show in her personality . I drew her in a Dio de los muertos design for the first of November ^-^. www.furaffinity.net: Dio de los muerto by Solapi


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not sure. I don't really know what that thing in my avatar is. I just found it and snapped a picture of it.


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

Decide what animals you associate with. Or choose your favourite! If ypu have multiple favourites, combine them into something new if you want! My fursona is a dragon-fox. I made up a name for it by combining the species. Introducing: the Droxen.


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 3, 2016)

My species is a anthro fox.

I was a anthro wolf before, but now I'm a fox becasue its more who I'm.

I mean my name is a variation of fox in French, so I'm what I'm


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Avian just felt right. No idea why.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 6, 2016)

Well i'm not sure how to describe how I came up with Growler being a 'weregrinch' to be exact since I know Dr Seuss created the 'Grinch' character as a whole,  I just expanded upon the lore of said character by making it a whole species,  that and I like the whole yeti/sasquatch vibe of the live-action Grinch  - so that's what inspired me in a lot of ways.


----------



## ShwintyKat (Nov 17, 2016)

When I was younger, I really loved anything to do with animals (anthropomorphized or not) and was really into any movies or TV shows that had them. I started off with an ethiopian wolf 'sona and, when I grew out my wolf obsession, never quite dropped my love of African mammals. When Meerkat Manor started airing, coupled with a love for The Lion King (especially the 1/2 sequel), I found that I really identified with meerkats more than any other animal.

These past few years, I found myself being drawn towards does as well... so I figured, why not both?
Meerdeer is pleasant to say, in my opinion.


----------



## cartoonsmolboi (Nov 23, 2016)

My fursona is a deer. I usually go by personality and qualities of a persons that relate to an animal, and a persons preference to a specific animal. I decided a deer because they are peaceful, epic and sometimes very oblivious; I also like animals that have hooves. Other animals I have considered include hedgehogs, birds and dogs, since they are my favorite animals since childhood.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 23, 2016)

I guess my sona is a King Charles spaniel of sorts? 

I gots floofy brown hair, so I wanted to incorporate that. And she's fun to draw, what with all her FLOOF


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

For anyone who'd like to morph two different species...here's some inspiration!!


----------



## Jarren (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> For anyone who'd like to morph two different species...here's some inspiration!!
> 
> View attachment 15306 View attachment 15307 View attachment 15308 View attachment 15309 View attachment 15310 View attachment 15311 View attachment 15312 View attachment 15313 View attachment 15314


If I see anyone make sonas of these it will make my day


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> For anyone who'd like to morph two different species...here's some inspiration!!
> 
> View attachment 15306 View attachment 15307 View attachment 15308 View attachment 15309 View attachment 15310 View attachment 15311 View attachment 15312 View attachment 15313 View attachment 15314


Unfortunately, bhutrflai has reply restrictions now, probably from her rather large post. Now she will feel my reply restriction pain. She is not a bot!!


----------



## Foxsh (Dec 1, 2016)

I first considered a cat, but I didn't think that it quite fit. My husband happens to have his as a fox and the more I looked into that species the more it seemed to grow on me. So fox it was (after a huge inner moral dilemma of whether or not I was just copying my husband. Whoopsie)


----------



## Ark Celosar (Dec 3, 2016)

I've always been a fan of Silver Foxes ever since as a kid I saw this old WB cartoon called Fox Pop,  which is all about a regular fox who thinks he'll have the easy life if he turns into a silver fox, only to find out he was mistaken as to why they're sought out.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Foxsh said:


> I first considered a cat, but I didn't think that it quite fit. My husband happens to have his as a fox and the more I looked into that species the more it seemed to grow on me. So fox it was (after a huge inner moral dilemma of whether or not I was just copying my husband. Whoopsie)


I was the opposite. 

When we discovered the fandom last May, Okami knew instantly that he is a wolf & looking back over the years, it all fits. (Case in point: He has been a howler since I met him 20yrs ago.) So I thought about being a SheWolf, but it never quite felt right. 

So once I finally got over my hangups about being a furry, I started really analyzing it & found me...a black panther, sharp claws & pouncing included, who loves a black wolf!! Still working on her details, but I gotta get our daughter to find time to draw my fursona.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Dec 3, 2016)

I was originally a dragon for a few years, but I felt like it needed to change because I realised didn't feel right as that character.
So one night I was going to sleep but suddenly I thought of an idea I liked which was to make a new character hybridised of my favourite animals, an otter and a dragon and I'd design it the next day and stick with it


----------



## Inner Beast (Dec 3, 2016)

Mine started off as a wolf (just because I thought they were cool) and then I just started to add aspects of a lion (starting off with just a lion's mane and tail). I kept it as a hybrid (mostly lion with wolf's tail and extremities) because I wanted something unique and something with a bit of meaning: the lion because lions are social big cats (uncommon) and live in prides of trusted members - representing the importance of family and close friends - and the wolf because of the hierarchy within packs - representing trust and loyalty to others.

As you can see, my current profile pic is a bit more on the wolfish side - it's from a while back before I'd completely made my mind up about the ratio of lion to wolf I wanted...


----------



## PinkKittCat (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmm. I choose a plain old everyday house cat for my fursona. I was planning a wolf or a horse but I leaned more to felines. It was a struggle. But yes my fursona is a cat. I always wanted a cat but grew up in a dog only household. But I didn't mind, I'll get my cat one day! 
And since I picked a simple kitty cat I figured I'll spice her up and used my favorite color...pink.
But recently I found out she looks amazingly similar to a character from an Japanese anime from the 70s or 80s. Bagi Monster of Mighty Nature. X3
It got me thinking of changing but nah. I like my pink kitty cat.


----------



## Aether101 (Dec 4, 2016)

I actually made my own species! it still doesnt have a name but i have the basics to it. where they live, what they eat, etc. i have to say my main girl is pretty cute hehe

people call them a cross of ram/dragon and wolf big cat fox raccoon and lion. hehe
here is an example of my main girl:


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 4, 2016)

I just settled on shark recently. I thought I would be a cat, but I decided like the way sharks look.

As I got to thinking, I started thinking of how sharks are misunderstood. So, I wanted to make my fursona more on the cute or submissive side. Maybe I can change the outlook towards sharks, even just a little.


----------



## InsomniacSam (Dec 5, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> For anyone who'd like to morph two different species...here's some inspiration!!
> 
> View attachment 15306 View attachment 15307 View attachment 15308 View attachment 15309 View attachment 15310 View attachment 15311 View attachment 15312 View attachment 15313 View attachment 15314



Seal = new fursona

Seriously, though; starting from about a year ago, when I first discovered I was a furry, I went through all sorts of designs, not quite satisfied with any of them. They included a cat, a cataroo (cat mixed with kangaroo), a red wingless dragon with black hair, and an albino great horned owl. The last one I stuck with was a green reptile with huge yellow hair.

I guess after a while I decided to take a break from all the furry stuff and focus on other things. When I came back about a month or so ago, I went back to trying to find a fursona. My latest design was already being used on one of my OC's who would be used in a project I'm working on, so I wanted to differentiate my fursona from him.  Anyways, I first experimented with different species, like a griffon and a chicken, before deciding I was more satisfied with the reptilian design. I worked on that, making him chubby and his hair less outrageous so he's more down-to-earth, like how I would like him. On a whim, I thought about how I liked pigs so much and created me as a pig, with long brown hair, and decided I didn't really like it and moved on. I made this sketch because before I worked on finding a new fursona, I said that I found myself relating to pigs because I was intelligent (pigs are about as intelligent as dogs), but also lazy and liked to eat and sleep a lot. Not that I promote laziness; I'm trying to overcome my own, as a matter of fact. I guess my relation to pigs is more subconscious than anything. It just... fits.

Eventually I became a bit frustrated with the reptilian design and went back to my pig sketch. Something seemed to click. I really liked the idea of being a pig. I added some gray splotches to his skin and named him Kenny, a name I stuck with since designing the chicken. Kenny just seems fitting to me, and I like the sound of it a lot. Plus, I love South Park. 

I guess the moral of the story, for me, at least, is that, if you can't find a fursona you're satisfied with, try having it be an animal that resonates with you, not just because you share some similarities, but because you subconsciously connect to it. (For example, I've said in the past that I'm like an owl because of my quietness, but I don't really seem to relate to or see myself as an owl as much as a pig.)


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 5, 2016)

I chose sergals when I found out about them. Only because I like fictional creatures and what not, like dragons.  They stood out to me more than the anthropomorphic characters after reading their lovely description in wiki fur. Thank you Mick \(^-^\ 


I haven't decided wether to have a fursona yet, because my plans so far in the community is to just draw them viciously cute mammals :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2016)

Everyone in my family nicknames me "rat" , hence my fursonas' species. Also, rats are dope, and anthropomorphic rats are doper 
Btw, catguins and gowlrillas are awesome :3


----------



## Mr.Evergreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> Just curious. For me, I looked up this website that had animal personalities and from what I read mine matched the most with a Mountain Goat. Then I added in the dragon because it's my birth animal in the Chinese Zodiac. So my fursona became a Mountain Goat / Dragon Hybrid of sorts.
> 
> What about you? What's your species and how'd you come up with it?



Where do I find this side? 

Anyway, I ever felt like a badger, I am like the badger so I am a badger. That's the story.


----------



## Notkastar (Dec 5, 2016)

I drew a circle, Gave it some spiky hair and things just sorta just snowballed from there.
╹‿╹)


----------



## InsomniacSam (Dec 5, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> I drew a circle, Gave it some spiky hair and things just sorta just snowballed from there.
> ╹‿╹)



That's really unique! I love it.


----------



## Notkastar (Dec 6, 2016)

InsomniacSam said:


> That's really unique! I love it.


Thanks m8 
◠‿◠)


----------



## Murasaki Fox (Dec 8, 2016)

I had been considering kitsune, octopus, and red panda, and my friends thought kitsune fit my face and personality best.  I also liked kitsune because I could pull off the character with only a partial pursuit or mere makeup.


----------



## Project (Dec 12, 2016)

I've only very recently joined the fandom, but I based my fursona off of a character I created while playing City of Villains over 10 years ago. I tried the trial for the game a couple times, and it was during the second time that I looked at the 'beast' heads when creating my character. Most of them looked kinda meh, but the last one was this awesome dragon head. I made the rest of his costume match his head (the game didn't have visible armor like WoW, it had fully customizable 'costumes' instead, to fit the comic book theme). I've recreated him in whatever games I've played that'll let me ever since. Making him my fursona was a no brainer, I can finally make him look however I want without being restricted by a game's limited customization options!


----------



## Cepheus (Dec 13, 2016)

I chose a Maine Coon because I like fluffy cats. If I had a pet, it would also be a fluffy cat. He was very nearly an ocelot, but I settled on a Maine Coon. The ocelot eventually got used as a different story character of mine.


----------



## De1fox (Dec 14, 2016)

Mine is Kitsune. However I like to think of it as none of the above/ a species I created. I like sci-fi but I also like foxes, Kitsune lore, etc. So I basically created a species from another planet. It's based a hypothetical earth like planet that orbits around the star Gliese 581. I named it Eos and creatures from the planet are called Eoseans. Most are Fox like and some have Kitsune attributes such as multiple tails dependant on age. I have a few 'Characters' but the one I would say thats my fursona is Dax. I based him on me pretty much. Two tailed, wields fire. Very fwuffy.


----------



## Yav (Dec 14, 2016)

Lycanroc has a really nice design overall, but Midday is better than Midnight (imo)


----------



## SophieGreyWolf (Dec 16, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> Just curious. For me, I looked up this website that had animal personalities and from what I read mine matched the most with a Mountain Goat. Then I added in the dragon because it's my birth animal in the Chinese Zodiac. So my fursona became a Mountain Goat / Dragon Hybrid of sorts.
> 
> What about you? What's your species and how'd you come up with it?



I love the idea of using zodiac signs. I might make a character that combines the east and the west...so a monkey (year) and ram (month).  For anybody stuck trying to find a fursona that fits, it can't hurt to look at either zodiac and see if that fits (might work better with Chinese zodiac, unless you want to be an anthropomorphic jug of water).
My fursona is mostly a maned wolf, because I love canines in general and maned wolves just have the right mix of traits, but I also have red panda feet and tail because I like plantigrade animals and have you see how fluffy their tails are? And I have barn owl wings because flying is so much more fun with silent wings. 
I mostly picked these animals to cobble together because I just like them or their physical traits, but the characteristics fit me as well.  I'm less social than other canines, I'm relatively sedentary, and I've been known to accidentally sneak up on people.


----------



## tiredbirb (Dec 16, 2016)

I identify with birds a lot and always have I guess. Corvids in particular though I think I was super stuck between them and vultures for a while because dang vultures DANG! 

so many corvids tho srsly - raven, crow, jackdaw, magpie, rook, jay....

I eventually settled on a hooded crow after a LONG time but man I still want to just mash them all together sometime and at the same time I want them to all be individual and unique because man corvids just wow!


----------



## SchmooPie (Dec 16, 2016)

I started the fandom as a coywolf, and was one for well over a decade. I can't really remember how I came to settle on coywolf... All I remember is that I decided I was a hybrid because I'm a hybrid of my parents' DNA, so ta-da~! Yeah...

Earlier this year I changed species completely, and am now a cabbit. I decided on a cabbit for two reasons: 
1.) Zootopia. My boyfriend and I watched it together, and he decided that I was Judy and that he was going to call me "Carrots" from then on.
2.) Two friends and I decided to make "Little fursonas" for our DD/LG identities. I decided to use a character I had (my cabbit, Socks) to be my Little 'sona.

Both of those things combined led me to change my fursona's species. That and I had been itching for a change for awhile. I just wasn't 100% happy with my coywolf 'sona anymore.


----------



## candelantern (Dec 17, 2016)

Haven't figured out my fursona yet  but I've always been really attached to red pandas and clouded leopards. If we're going Pokemon I definitely have an affinity for Vulpix, but I haven't settled >_>


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 17, 2016)

candelantern said:


> Haven't figured out my fursona yet  but I've always been really attached to red pandas and clouded leopards. If we're going Pokemon I definitely have an affinity for Vulpix, but I haven't settled >_>


You can have multiple fursonas, so if you pick one and you aren't satisfied with it, that's no problem. Vulpix is cool tho :3


----------



## candelantern (Dec 17, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> You can have multiple fursonas, so if you pick one and you aren't satisfied with it, that's no problem. Vulpix is cool tho :3


ehe, thank you! Time to do some doodling, I guess!


----------



## Mistress Puffball (Dec 31, 2016)

I chose a fox because they are sly and witty when they are depicted. Qualities I like. And I can call myself a vixen.


----------



## Blu Dragon (Jan 1, 2017)

Two of my closest online friends were actually secretly furry, both of them were dragon fursonas at the time (now their a fox and a wolf) and I decided to copy-cat them and be a dragon with them, however unlike their scalie-sonas I saw myself as a more cute and adorable little floof ball and decided to be a furred dragon instead of a scalie one. As for the name of "Blu Dragon", well the name was strategically named to mess with my dragoony friends in various ways, such as a parody of a certain site and their least favorite team in Team Fortress 2 as well. Although the attire I have in mind for my fursona comes mostly from my favorite video game and movie themes... Either hulking suits of power armor or silk suits, nice ties and guns.

Though fun fact, I actually hate wearing blue or white shirts, but my fursona is blue fur with white belly/underfur.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 1, 2017)

My fursona is without a doubt canine, specifically I'm a caucasian mountain dog. My whole life I've had furry characteristics of a canine, even before I knew what a furry was. I'm loyal, protective, very affectionate, loving, brave, handsome(at least i think so), and I love having my head scratched and belly rubbed  So naturally my fursona was bound to be a canine. Thanks for this post Shay_NuperJo, its a fun topic and I enjoy reading other fursons backgrounds and how they chose their fursona. Makes me a happy pup


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 1, 2017)

because I like dragons


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Jan 2, 2017)

I flip-flopped between a few species for a while, but for now I've settled on being a saluki - being relatively reserved and aloof (as well as somewhat feminine-looking - I mean its ears are basically pigtails lmao), I figured it fits me pretty well.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 2, 2017)

I didn't pick my fursona, my fursona picked me.


----------



## SophieGreyWolf (Jan 3, 2017)

I've reconsidered my fursona over the past couple of weeks.  I love a lot of animals, but there's no doubt I'm a red panda.  I'm small, cuddly, lazy, and finicky.  I wish I had a tail that doubled as a blanket! 
If I were to use a Pokémon fursona it would be Eevee because small, cuddly, and adaptable.  I love a lot of Pokémon as well, but I identify most with cute things, and I've loved Eevee since I was 7.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't know... I was just kind of like "hey, otters look cool in a hoodie" And "hey, red pandas look cool in a hoodie"
And then I used them in my fursonas

( ._.) cause why not?


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Jan 4, 2017)

My sona started out as a Pokésona of a Rattata. At the time, I thought the Pokémon looked cute (still do) as well as rats in general.
I grew out of the whole Pokésona thing not too long after and thought: "I'll just make him a plain ol' rat."


----------



## EckoTheRabbit (Jan 7, 2017)

I chose a rabbit... well... because bunnies are just fun little fluffles to pet. Plus I just like their natural abilities to leap and be super quick. I've always had an idea of what Ecko would look like, I have just yet to put it down on paper... err... on the digital screen.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 11, 2017)

I made a conglomeration of features I thought would be interesting on a custom species when I was creating my first macro character, and decided to keep a mistake I made when drawing her eyes in the digital version, because it looked cool. After some time I refined her, then made a few other characters with the same traits, coming up with the species "cybercanine". One of them was Valthero, who I later adopted as my fursona.


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 13, 2017)

I feel identified with tigers. At first it was dragons, only feral though and I wasn't into furry yet, I just liked them (I had no idea was furry was, yet). I like fierce things, powerful. Then I discovered tigers. THEN, I discovered anthro. And I'm gay so it was natural to become a muscled anthro tiger.


----------



## Fanfic Fetishist (Jan 18, 2017)

Always liked the bad guys who had the symbol that make up the main part of my avatar.  So, I decided to make myself a cobra.  Beyond that, I can't imagine myself NOT being a big ol' serpent now (beyond the times I change into an Eevee).


----------



## FurryBlueNaki (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm a wolf/husky mix, because wolves are so pure, and huskies are domesticated and damn sexy.
I swear an anthro could beat me down and I'd still appreciate them.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 18, 2017)

Idk, I stay up late naturally. Plus bats a cute little flying fluff balls. So why not?


----------



## FurryBlueNaki (Jan 18, 2017)

The one I love the most, wolf and husky.


----------



## Slybel (Jan 18, 2017)

Hmm, this is a rather interesting idea. For the most part my main 'sona Noize is a combination of my two favorite animals, Red-Fox and German Shepherd, but for the most part I just go with things that I think would be interesting to make as a 'sona. Right now I am trying to design a new main sona, but sadly I cannot get my ideas onto a page.


----------



## Nekomura (Jan 24, 2017)

I had no idea what I wanted at first. Then I took several fursona quizzes on Quotev, and in three out of four of them I got a Cat (which makes purrfect sense because I am a dyed in the wool crazy cat person). I decided to mix my love of cats with my love of Japan and base mine off of the mythical Bakeneko. I did a quick Furvilla "paintie" and voila, Nekomura was born!


----------



## Snowbbi (Feb 13, 2017)

I like to eat and sleep. Plus I'm bad with people. Kinda obvious what animal I had to choose.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 13, 2017)

I made my own...The Huffin! (Main Huffin character seen on icon) 

They have cat like similarities and have a 1000 subspecies (only because they can be part anything...)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 25, 2017)

I was playing around with ways to screw with the design of my college's rival's mascot (in other words, make it look like the UW Husky had abandoned his post if anyone wore a suit of my altered design), and at the same time I was doing some "deep research" (when I use 3rd party software to conceal my web traffic for more controversial research topics) for my YouTube channel, kinda working off one of those random-idea-because-I'm-out-of-ideas shit post videos (no joke, this was my whiteboard at the time: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). Along the way, I made 'sona and I realized I enjoyed the art as a whole. I ended up going with the wolf I had been working on during the video research (which has since then met it's doom in unpublished video hell)


----------



## Huluvoo (Feb 26, 2017)

I had no clue what I wanted to be, but then I seen a fursuiter called Binturong and that's who really made me fall in love with fursuiting. Of course, when I first seen them, I thought they were a big blue otter, which is why I initially chose an otter, and then I found out they were actually a species called a binturong. I still loved my otter sona though, but then with MonsteRoo and Pocari Roo, I fell in love with kangaroos, but I wasn't really interested in a pure kangaroo sona, so I just made my otter a hybrid, turning her into an Otteroo (I also really wanted a pouch, and big roo feet lol).


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 26, 2017)

I chose my fursona to be a wolf because wolves are the best animals ever! No questions asked. Lol


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 26, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I chose my fursona to be a wolf because wolves are the best animals ever! No questions asked. Lol


I mean, C'mon! There fur is SO soft! Also because there my girlfriends favorite animal too. Lol


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm a bat/shark/raptor hybrid. I wanted a mashup of animals that would be unique and look really cool. I like the idea of having a flying character, so that's where I got the bat from. Sharks are one of my favorite animals and a very underrated one in the fandom at that. I wanted some cool claws as well and I like the big talons raptor feet, so I chose to throw that into the mix too.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I'm a bat/shark/raptor hybrid. I wanted a mashup of animals that would be unique and look really cool. I like the idea of having a flying character, so that's where I got the bat from. Sharks are one of my favorite animals and a very underrated one in the fandom at that. I wanted some cool claws as well and I like the big talons raptor feet, so I chose to throw that into the mix too.


Nice! So we got a Batgirl, Sharknado, Jurassic park fursona going on here. XD. Lol


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Nice! So we got a Batgirl, Sharknado, Jurassic park fursona going on here. XD. Lol


I'm totally setting that as my signature lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Nice! So we got a Batgirl, Sharknado, Jurassic park fursona going on here. XD. Lol


Sounds like something straight outta Overwatch...


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Sounds like something straight outta Overwatch...


It kinda does.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 4, 2017)

So, it's like this.

I used a particular username on a forum with some friends, a literary reference, and my future boyfriend and some other people got it and started joking that I was actually a polecat-ferret. This stuck. Eventually, though, when I became more involved in this sort of thing, I came to the conclusion that a pine marten was more appropriate.

My second choice, insofar as those are a thing, is the flying fox, because the comparisons are almost too on the nose, but it's a second choice because people don't understand how to draw wings on an anthropomorph.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2017)

I still haven't picked one. So many species are good. ;^;


----------



## -PonPon- (Mar 4, 2017)

A wise person once told me "pick 3 personality traits and see what anime is stereotypically that"


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm really new to it all, so for the past few weeks my persona feels like it is just starting to take shape in my head. It is really interesting and for me it feels like the start of a great adventure hopefully. Sadly I don't know anyone yet but I hope to so that I can go to conventions etc. I'm in talks with someone who may be making a costume for me. Anyway - yes I'm heading in the direction of a husky. I think they are fantastic. Tough choice though but yeah... that's where I'm at! I've started drawing in Adobe Illustrator/PhotoShop. Am fussy and want to get 'me' right!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 5, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I still haven't picked one. So many species are good. ;^;


Combine them and make your own fascinating abomination!


----------



## Paulosaurus (Mar 6, 2017)

Personally, I followed the fandom for years as a lurker before becoming an active participant. When i did, I took a bit to sit down and think hard about species what I'd most closely identify with. When I was a kid I was REALLY into dinosaurs, to the point where I was reading paleontology books that I didn't even comprehend half the words of at the time. That in mind, I took my favorite dino from childhood, the allosaurus, and rolled with that as my fursona.


----------



## biscuitfister (Mar 6, 2017)

I went with a husky instead of a wolf so i could correct people


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello. I choose a red panda because I take on some of the same traits as one. It was that or an owl but... I might make a red panda owl??? Owl because in a lot of my dreams I have brown owl wings...


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Simple for me, I am literally obsessed with cats irl so I had to be a cat.


----------



## Mobius (Mar 7, 2017)

inb4 "I didn't choose my species, my species chose me"


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Mobius said:


> inb4 "I didn't choose my species, my species chose me"


YES!!


----------



## Mobius (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm a dog.
Why? You are what you eat.


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Mobius said:


> I'm a dog.
> Why? You are what you eat.


wut 0-0


----------



## Renven (Mar 7, 2017)

i chose a kitty cat because they are very submissive to people they like (most of 'em anyways), but when they get pissed off....


----------



## Taffypawz (Mar 10, 2017)

I went to a convention (not a furry one btw) and i got these red fox ears and I was really into the red color and that's how velvet was born.


----------



## Keeroh (Mar 10, 2017)

I found myself rummaging through trash one day.

Alternatively, I made a list of animals I liked/thought were cute (it was... a very long list) and then poked through the behavior that has been observed by said animal, and varied lores around them. 
(Raccoons lore considers them tricksters, they have been known to be able to fiddle and open locks, they are semi-solitary and they eat everything. It me. :v )


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 11, 2017)

I really wanted one that I thought fit who I am.

If I had gone solely by my personality, I probably would have gone with a bear (plus bears are my favorite animal), but I wanted one that matched my body type, as well as my personality and behavior, and let's just say I don't exactly look like a bear. I decided to go with something canine, considering I have really sensitive ears and sense of smell, plus I consider myself very loyal to those I form some sort of relationship with. I also thought I'd go with some sort of hybrid animal, since I'm biracial. I decided on a Coyolf (coyote/wolf), since I live in Texas and there's coyotes everywhere here, and I _love_ werewolves. I looked up a picture of a coyolf, and they're pretty slim, like me. Badda-bop, my 'sona was born!


----------



## Mayple (Mar 12, 2017)

Hmmmm was kind of a tigress at first-- but after careful consideration I felt as if my personality was more... erm bunny like and not AS fierce as a tigress would be (for me) also my mate agreed he enjoys me more as a bun anyway ahha >A>;


----------



## Jeniver (Mar 12, 2017)

I had to choose between an owl and a cat in terms of personality.
On the one hand, I am very catlike. Kind of a curious but avoidant thing that has an easy time staying alone and sleeping. I don't respond very well to being ordered around.
But on the other hand, I have a lot in common with the "fairytale" personality of the owl. Grumpy, logical, and seems a bit difficult to be friends with.
Eventually, I landed on owl because I liked the look of them more. I also decided to incorporate some Teslapunk aspects and be a very high-voltage owl.


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Mar 12, 2017)

well... my fursona was originally a peacock spider but the design and dark colours never sat right w/ me
so i ended up just w/ a stereotypical dog like literally everyone, bc i'm kinda a dog person (tho i still rly love cats)

he's kinda a dog/cat hybrid in a way? (cat part being his behaviour, ears and tail... rest is dog) and his colours are pastels bc, well... i love pastels haha (and they're more enjoyable to colour w/)

sfw pics: [x], [x]


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

I used to be a huge wolfaboo as a kid and that was kinda the animal I used for years. Now that I'm an adult, I realize, no, I'm definitely not a wolf. I picked a rabbit because I'm small and kinda timid IRL. It fits me best.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Read up on coyotes because i thought they were cool. Then I saw their depictions in American Indian & aztec mythology Thought the depictions were close my personality. (Besides being the god of seduction of course) And i got where I am now.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm a winged Foxdog for several reasons 

Firstly, I am a fox because I believe it's the animal that suits my personality best. Playful, goofy, witty, I love meat and the forest, etc. I am a red fox specifically because I find to be the most visually appealing. 
I'm also a domestic dog because even if the fox side of me is very wild and loud, I have a calmer, more empathic and friendly side to me too. I'm an Australian Shepherd specifically because I've grown up with them all my life, so I've kind of developed a bond with them ^^ 
Lastly, the wings are supposed to symbolize me breaking free from my bad past. I've had lots of emotional issues within the past couple years and Im working with myself to get better. They're supposed to be angel wings- dead and brought back to life. 

Besides, I always wanted to fly.


----------



## DusterBluepaw (Mar 21, 2017)

I chose a wolf/raccoon hybrid, it represents me because im like half raccoon, like im a trickster and half wolf because of heir loyalty, strength and courage, which is based on native american folk law


----------



## Tytysi (Mar 21, 2017)

I've played Transformice for 6 years. Nuff said.


----------



## TheLindworm (Mar 21, 2017)

I looked into Norse mythological creatures, (I'm Swedish), ended up with the rather cool Lindworm species!~


----------



## tfrs (Mar 22, 2017)

well my original frusona was one that hid my insecurity he was a overtly heterosexual fox that was everything I wasn't. But reanctly I changed ti ti reflect my own personality and to show off my wired quirks.


----------



## Fishsticks03 (Mar 29, 2017)

I like fish


----------



## Mountaithedutchie (Mar 30, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> There is a native American story about Fox stealing fire to give to the rest of the world (fire being symbolic of technology and society)
> It's a similar story to my favorite mythological character, Prometheus.
> 
> So there we go.


Ya nean FireFox


----------



## Mountaithedutchie (Mar 30, 2017)

Watching telephone and many orther dutchies vids on youtube every day


----------



## Mountaithedutchie (Mar 30, 2017)

Me too


The Llamakiin said:


> I chose a DAD because Telephone was what made me a furry. So without her, I wouldn't even be here! plusijustliketheaestheticlol


Me too


----------



## AlliKitti (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't think I could've gone with anything but a cat. Grew up with eight cats (and still have five at home), my college campus hosts a bunch of strays, played a Khajiit in Skyrim (which is still my favorite game and I have a lot of fond memories with that character), had an unhealthy Warriors obsession through grade school (which inspired me to go into art), witnessed with horror the Lolcats boom of the early 2000s...cats just helped mold a huge chunk of my life. I have to give back a little appreciation.
Plus, the personality and quirks fit decently well. I _do_ love fish and being a lazy fuck. And domestic cats have a lot of variety in personality; they can be goofy, mysterious, clever, dumb, sociable, solitary. And I've always had trouble boxing off my personality into a few definable characteristics, so I like having that flexibility.
Also born in the Year of the Tiger so I guess that works out, too. :b


----------



## streetdogz (May 1, 2017)

My fursona is an akita/husky mix because to me, the akita is a bad ass dog. They can be very aggressive, strong, but they're also hella soft, lovable and protective which are all traits I do carry. 

The husky to me, represents speed, being active and I guess "quick on their feet" so I would like to think of myself as someone who is frequently active, sharp and down to earth. Huskies also are sled dogs, so they carry heavy loads and it's like I can relate to that because I have a lot of responsibilities that I didn't have when my mom was alive. I'm just becoming an adult and I want to create the best possible foundation for my future, so that comes with a lot of stress and doing well in school and getting into to the University of Washington Seattle






 I tend to make my fursona better then myself and have traits that I want to fulfill which kinda helps me live a more successful life in a way


----------



## TayMalerei (May 1, 2017)

I just like big bushy tails :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

I decided that I should be a red fox because I fell in love with a cute and innocent-looking, but ill-fated vixen archaeologist. From that moment onward, red foxes, both real and anthro were my true love.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 2, 2017)

Wolvian (Wolf/avian)

I could explain this to death on every thread but TL;DR canids have been my love in life and fascination since childhood and I felt close and connected to them, I couldnt choose a favorite dog and wolves were where dogs branched of in descendence so I admired and loved them since. Besides that the loyalty and pack mentality suited me, I'm either a lone wolf myself or fiercely attached to my pack.

Avian because I was a fan of the maximum ride series, and fascinated by hybrids (it was some books about avian-human children who had wings and could fly). Ive had flying dreams before too, with and without wings.

The type of wolf is Florida black wolf because I used to live in Florida, and Eurasian gryphon vulture because of the history behind it and how it represents me.



Spoiler



Eurasian Gryphon vulture. 
That vulture has an interesting history I saw in a documentary, you see. The tibetan people did not have a way to bury their dead, so in their belief they fed their dead to the vultures, who would carry their bodies up to the heavens. They called these birds "dankinis" or "sky angels". This was super cool and resonated with an idea for my fursona because despite the angelic wings, he was never a supernatural character. That, and even though I/he try to be a better person, to be good and fight against bad, truth is I am not a perfect person. I guess I'm an angelic-like person, but that's not the truth.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (May 2, 2017)

Lynx are so elusive they were known in Celtic folklore as the keepers of secrets. I've always liked the idea of being able to just disappear whenever I want to be alone...I'm actually quite good at it as well. I could have picked some other species of feline that fit that description, but I also find the image of a lynx stalking some snowy taiga forest to be a very powerful image; the perfect mix of power and stealth, alone at the edge of the world... Yeah, I can lose myself in that fantasy easily


----------



## Bluey Grifter (May 2, 2017)

streetdogz said:


> My fursona is an akita/husky mix because to me, the akita is a bad ass dog. They can be very aggressive, strong, but they're also hella soft, lovable and protective which are all traits I do carry.
> 
> The husky to me, represents speed, being active and I guess "quick on their feet" so I would like to think of myself as someone who is frequently active, sharp and down to earth. Huskies also are sled dogs, so they carry heavy loads and it's like I can relate to that because I have a lot of responsibilities that I didn't have when my mom was alive. I'm just becoming an adult and I want to create the best possible foundation for my future, so that comes with a lot of stress and doing well in school and getting into to the University of Washington Seattle
> 
> ...


I LOVE! Especially the words on the paws. I'd still give a hug. I'm a husky too. I haven't got the aggressive trait, but everything else yes!


----------



## Calypso Mooncaller (May 2, 2017)

I went with my 2 favorite mythical creatures, both of which embody traits I would love to have. End result is a wingless dragon with minotaur legs and a furry dragon tail


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 2, 2017)

Simple. I am completly obsessed with wolves.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (May 3, 2017)

I chose fox cuz thats what I most identify with. Not in a furry type of way. But spirtually. Like a guide of some sort. So, since foxes are my favorite animal and I feel so close to. I decided to model my fursona from a fox. Midnight Fox is kinda a little thing I am working on to make him unique. Instead of just a "fox" hence his color scheme too. So he is still a bit of wip but I also model him around myself a bit too. Like my interests in Producing music, DJ'ing and gaming. I do want to give him more of a back story or more uniqueness lol


----------



## mox7 (May 3, 2017)

I like cows = cow fursona. I don't really identify or relate to carnivorous species. Maybe bears if I'm in a bad mood, lol.


----------



## SpectralFinesse (May 3, 2017)

I've always sort of connected with bats because of their spookiness and introverted nature. I was looking at species and Ghost Bat came up. The rest is history!


----------



## Gur94 (May 3, 2017)

Love dogs and all canines alike.


----------



## lajm (May 6, 2017)

Since raccoons are animals that like trash and shit like that I picked those scruffy guys. 
they're also pretty cute animals


----------



## Lexiand (May 6, 2017)

I did not know what to pick.

SO I took a random. online furry test and I got the wolf due to me liking to stay up all night.

nothing special


----------



## Atlas Volt (May 8, 2017)

I liked wolves for many reasons (Intelligence, psychology, many more reasons) . So I made my fursona a wolf.


----------



## cpr0cks (May 8, 2017)

I just picked my two favourite species (Fox + Deer) and made a hybrid species of them


----------



## MissKittyMouse (May 8, 2017)

I didn't choose my species, my species chose me!


----------



## SaiyaJinDeity (May 9, 2017)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> Just curious. For me, I looked up this website that had animal personalities and from what I read mine matched the most with a Mountain Goat. Then I added in the dragon because it's my birth animal in the Chinese Zodiac. So my fursona became a Mountain Goat / Dragon Hybrid of sorts.
> 
> What about you? What's your species and how'd you come up with it?


I've always liked wolves or canines in general so I've always went with a wolf. :3


----------



## Q Bism (May 12, 2017)

I thought about it for a good, long time. Looked into how some other people went about choosing theirs, did quizzes, etc.
Eventually, I just decided on what sort of creature I liked the most, and went with a moth.
I was actually debating between this, and either some kind of dinosaur or an addax (I liked the horns).


----------



## PixelVixen (May 12, 2017)

I love Cats and Foxes.

Pixel the Vixen represents the more crazy, fun, sporty aspect of me ~ Mai the Fairy Cat represents the more reserved and introverted aspect of my personality. Nothing more than embodiments of certain personality traits (no special powers/abilities). I like to (try) and keep things simple. Mai was a Mountain Cat ~ I went with Fairy Cat because, well...I do like Fairies, but I guess I wanted something to represent my Celtic aspect (Welsh) and Celtic Mythology is full of cauldrons, fairies and magicians XD


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 14, 2017)

Hawk, since many people describe my as hawkish. That and I'm a massive aviation geek, loving anything about flight since before I could even talk.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 18, 2017)

Spoiler: just look at the pic so I don't have to describe lol












Why a minotaur ?
I wanna be something that represents my country, Vietnam. For example, when you think of kangaroos, you'll think of Australia.Vietnam is an agricultural country, and the buffalo has always been the symbol for the farm lands. Whereas a dog is a man's best friend, a buffalo is a vietnamese farmer's best friend too.


Why a snake tail ?
Simply put : I have a pretty EXTREME tail fetish. I've always want my tail to have more practical uses, such as a scorpion's stinger. However, I can't draw it, so I go for having my tail as a snake instead. Ya know, like a chimera.


Is that a pouch on his belly ?
Yup ! I still very much wanna be a father. Last summer, I adopted my first son on Fur Affinity Forum, but I didn't take everything seriously enough. Starting october, though, I started to develop my feelings of a father. I feel that the bond between parents and their children should be the strongest and most beautiful type of love that's ever existed, so I decided to just go out of my way and keep a kangaroo-like pouch there, for my kids' sake !


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 21, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Spoiler: just look at the pic so I don't have to describe lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange way of showing your desire to be a father IMHO, given that pouches are generally the domain of female marsupials (and male seahorses). I can only presume that furry logic is involved though.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 21, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Strange way of showing your desire to be a father IMHO, given that pouches are generally the domain of female marsupials (and male seahorses). I can only presume that furry logic is involved though.


Can't blame me if I wanna carry my kids (adopted) in there, fella
Also, don't get logic involved ; my dictionary lost that word centuries ago already


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 21, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Can't blame me if I wanna carry my kids (adopted) in there, fella
> Also, don't get logic involved ; my dictionary lost that word centuries ago already


Eh... Just an observation. I haven't experimented with the idea myself, being currently more interested in the military applications of my fursona as a biological swiss army knife (thagomisers, club tails, scything talons, symbiotic weaponry, etc.)

I also have a desire to have children at some point, though I prefer that they were my own progeny.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 21, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Currently I have 13 adopted kids, mostly from discord and amino, aged from 13 to 17 (soon to be 18). All housed in a server on discord atm.


So like is it roleplay or....?

Cause some of that makes me raise a brow for whatever reason, no offense


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> So like is it roleplay or....?
> 
> Cause some of that makes me raise a brow for whatever reason, no offense


Not really a rp ; we all consider each other members of a whole family, reunited on discord, from different countries.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 21, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Not really a rp ; we all consider each other members of a whole family, reunited on discord, from different countries.


Eyebrows raised but none o' my business.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Eyebrows raised but none o' my business.


Whatever...


----------



## Amiir (May 21, 2017)

Well my species is a bovine-lizard hybrid which I called the sirani. I don't know why I chose these races in particular but if I'd have to give an explanation now it'd probably be because bulls, cows and lizards (your typical little european ones) represent me somehow: bulls are proud and hardheaded, sometimes violent, cows are caring and docile, passive even, while lizards are avoidant, typically seen hanging out on their own. I see bulls as proud and majestic, animals that don't allow anyone to fuck with them. Though I lack them I see those traits as worth looking up for. Furthermore, bulls are also known to be aggressive and while I thankfully don't act up on it I do have some anger of my own. Right now it's the cow and the lizard that represent me the most accurately. Oh yeah, I almost forgot to mention that bovines and lizards in general are my favourite animals, yep


----------



## SoushieChan (May 30, 2017)

I love bunnies and cats so I went with a Cabbit. Plus I share a lot of their behaviors.


----------



## Virgil Ice (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm in the process of choosing between two species (one is kind of a hybrid).  If anyone has any input I would like to hear it.  I've been interested in the furry community for god knows how long and just recently started to really delve into it.  Ok here goes.
First idea: A snow tiger princess was captured and raped by a massive arctic wolf nomad king.  She had a son.  Because of his father's blood he has canine characteristics in his ears and snout.  Still snow tiger coloring but the stripes are spaced farther apart and some stripes are actually more grey, mostly around his paws, feet, and face.

Second idea: A burly elk. (I know I'm slacking on the details on this one, sorry.)


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 12, 2017)

Virgil Ice said:


> I'm in the process of choosing between two species (one is kind of a hybrid).  If anyone has any input I would like to hear it.  I've been interested in the furry community for god knows how long and just recently started to really delve into it.  Ok here goes.
> First idea: A snow tiger princess was captured and raped by a massive arctic wolf nomad king.  She had a son.  Because of his father's blood he has canine characteristics in his ears and snout.  Still snow tiger coloring but the stripes are spaced farther apart and some stripes are actually more grey, mostly around his paws, feet, and face.
> 
> Second idea: A burly elk. (I know I'm slacking on the details on this one, sorry.)


Elk, so long as it does not look too wolf-like, especially with it's muzzle/snout.


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 12, 2017)

His muzzle could be a bit longer that of a feline, but shorter that a K9 since he would be a hybrid. Taller , half size between the two species.

but he got fangs like a K9.

For the second one: is it also a hybrid? If yes, a mix of what? Elk and wolf?


----------



## Lunneus (Aug 13, 2017)

My fursona came from a very odd spur of the moment doodle during psychology class in highschool. We were talking about the sensitivity threshold and bee wings, which got me thinking about bees, but i also wanted to draw a fox. So my brain decided "Why not both?" and then you got a beefoxthing.  That initial doodle looks nothing like what he looks like now, but those were his weird beginnings.

Though, if i'm being honest, he's more fox_wasp_ than foxbee. But no one really likes wasps.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 14, 2017)

I just signed up, and I like just made my fursona an hour ago. My favorite animal is an Otter, so I made an Otter Fursona. I'm still yet to draw him, because I can't draw, nor can I pay to get it charged, so he's not complete. More specifically, I picked the Asian Small-Clawed Otter because they're internet stars, and cute .


----------



## meeka (Aug 14, 2017)

I had been reluctant to re-join the fandom, but after randomly doodling this angry sheeb, I felt a connection to her. I felt like I could draw her doing whatever I wanted, and ideas started flooding into my mind, before I knew it, she became my sona.



JamesOtters said:


> I just signed up, and I like just made my fursona an hour ago. My favorite animal is an Otter, so I made an Otter Fursona. I'm still yet to draw him, because I can't draw, nor can I pay to get it charged, so he's not complete. More specifically, I picked the Asian Small-Clawed Otter because they're internet stars, and cute .


welcome to the forums james! Otters are the best <3


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 14, 2017)

meeka said:


> I had been reluctant to re-join the fandom, but after randomly doodling this angry sheeb, I felt a connection to her. I felt like I could draw her doing whatever I wanted, and ideas started flooding into my mind, before I knew it, she became my sona.
> 
> 
> welcome to the forums james! Otters are the best <3



Thanks, I just posted on a general description, I hope I can have a good time here. (And also that I can somehow get a good drawing of my Fursona) Otters are cute, and most species of Otters are in danger of going extinct, that makes me love them more.

Edit: I really need someone to make art of me, but I can't pay or make my own because I suck at art, soo....


----------



## Loffi (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm edgy and hungry and I enjoy long walks in the woods.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 14, 2017)

Stadt said:


> I'm edgy and hungry and I enjoy long walks in the woods.



I'm shy, and I enjoy swimming at the beach. (And I like Sushi XD)


----------



## Loffi (Aug 14, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> I'm shy, and I enjoy swimming at the beach. (And I like Sushi XD)



Sushi is amazing <3


----------



## Virgil Ice (Aug 14, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> His muzzle could be a bit longer that of a feline, but shorter that a K9 since he would be a hybrid. Taller , half size between the two species.
> 
> but he got fangs like a K9.
> 
> For the second one: is it also a hybrid? If yes, a mix of what? Elk and wolf?



After doing more research than i ever did in school I'm thinking either a maltese tiger/wolf hybrid or a maltese tiger/jaguar hybrid.  I want the tiger to be my fursona, but eventually I plan on making an elk character.  After all, I do have elk tattooed on my body irl.


----------



## Toto-the-Felena (Aug 14, 2017)

Literally I designed a fursona using a fursona creator, and as it so happened he looked most like a cross between a striped hyena and a cat. Judging from how their personalities as species fitted well with mine, it kind of stuck.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 14, 2017)

Pretty anticlimactic but I love doggys (they love me to!) and huskys are especially cute ^_^ that's mostly it XD


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> Pretty anticlimactic but I love doggys (they love me to!) and huskys are especially cute ^_^ that's mostly it XD



I like doggies too. I have a doggo. BUT OMG, OTTERS ARE SO DARN CUTE. (I still love my doggo, he's cute, but I chose an otter to be unique, and because I probably won't see one for a long time, but I see my doggo all the time. Well I'm on vacation, so I don't see him. 

DOGGODOGGODOGGO
OTTEROTTEROTTER,

JamesOtters


----------



## meeka (Aug 15, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> Pretty anticlimactic but I love doggys (they love me to!) and huskys are especially cute ^_^ that's mostly it XD


Oh I saw your Sona in the "show me your fursona" thread, he's very cute! does your character have a sci-fi backstory?


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 15, 2017)

Lunneus said:


> My fursona came from a very odd spur of the moment doodle during psychology class in highschool. We were talking about the sensitivity threshold and bee wings, which got me thinking about bees, but i also wanted to draw a fox. So my brain decided "Why not both?" and then you got a beefoxthing.  That initial doodle looks nothing like what he looks like now, but those were his weird beginnings.
> 
> Though, if i'm being honest, he's more fox_wasp_ than foxbee. But no one really likes wasps.


I'm actually very interested to see this creature He sounds very unique.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 16, 2017)

meeka said:


> Oh I saw your Sona in the "show me your fursona" thread, he's very cute! does your character have a sci-fi backstory?


 
Awe thanks ^_^ Eh I should really flesh it out more but I do have a basic synopsis XD

Fully embracing technology Will's body is but a facsimile of the biological body he once had years before. Now it is but silicon, carbon, and electricity as encoded information somehow living as a different kind of machine. In miles deep under the earth he belongs to a scientific community working with others like himself unbenounced to the people on the surface. During work he is meticulous, values silence to concentrate, and likes to keep lists to further organization. Outside he is quick to start conversation when possible be it science, phycology, and of course technology especially to help others in helping their life be brighter. However he is easily exuberant and connected among friends seeking out the more adventurous things to do for fun. But careful though he has a short temper for those who don't value manners and strives to make certain his friends are respected.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't remember ever NOT loving foxyfluffs, even though I don't remember what started it. It was an easy decision.


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 16, 2017)

i am fully prepares to be burned at the stake, but my "fursona" isnt even a furry!

i settled on an Inkling, from splatoon, after i tried on like four different fursonas. i was a jelly fox, a goth goat, a fox version of another oc of mine, and a kung fu calico cat before i chose inkling, and the design for the inkling came about in a really roundabout way. it was a recycling of my old gaia avatar, a lot of my online persona is actually, i just modified a few things about her design to make her less of an anime hell spawn and more of a cohesive squid kid.

for anyone who is interested heres a comparison of the new and old designs, including some old art from my art shop days and my original avatar!


Spoiler: old on the left new on the right















i'm glad i got rid of the goggles. too cluttered


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 16, 2017)

That doesn't matter. I quite like your inkling design. Very original, and creative. I also agree with you, it was better without the goggles, I just woke up XD.

*Otter yawns in background*


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 18, 2017)

I chose a grey wolf because I've always felt like I had a connection to them. Mainly through norse mythology and Ulfhednar a.k.a. viking berserkers who (according to legend) wore wolf jaws on their heads into battle. It was believed that doing so would grant the warrior the fury of a wolf when in battle. There were different kinds of berserkers, but I've always liked ulfhednar the most.

The reason I feel a connection to them is because I live way up in northern Sweden and I've always felt like I had this burning fury within me (wow that sounds VERY edgy when I think about it...) ever since I was born, just like a berserker has a burning fury in battle.

...And that's why I chose a grey wolf.


----------



## Paintyneko (Aug 20, 2017)

I chose a bunny because they're fun to draw - also since they're more original than your usual wolf or fox and I feel it matches my personality a little more ^^


----------



## silver0322 (Aug 21, 2017)

I chose my primary fursona an Timber wolf because I lover wolves. My second one sergal  was created from an book I was writing.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Aug 21, 2017)

I picked a wolf because... well, I just like wolves!


----------



## Danskebarn (Aug 21, 2017)

I have yet to be into this whole fursona thing, so I picked a doggo
'cause I like doggos


----------



## ellaerna (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm a big fat cat, so I chose a big fat cat.


----------



## WolfNamedCoda (Aug 21, 2017)

Hyenas as a species connected to me. Especially the striped ones.


----------



## LouGarou92 (Aug 25, 2017)

Well, I eat rodents, lizards, garbage and roadkill, I scream a lot at night and frighten middle class soccer moms, and I'm a shifty character who probably has parasites, so I'm basically a coyote already.


----------



## Satoga (Aug 28, 2017)

My sona Sato started out as a simple plain black wolf with a white marking on her face. I love wolves alot, ok. xD
Over the years she started to change and became more unique and less wolf like. I can't really describe what she is now, more like some canine demon thing.
I think most people take the animal they love for ther fursona and us that to represent themself. C:


----------



## annethecatdetective (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm a cat... I've just always had a connection to cats. They're my favorite animal, but also... I'm just very catlike? Not necessarily in very cool ways, more like when I tried going on a vegetarian diet it made me really sick, and I tend to jump at noises and can't stand the sound of vacuums and lawnmowers, and I've got some fatigue issues?

Mostly it's because I love them, and they love me.


----------



## kuro.glitterz (Sep 1, 2017)

meeka said:


> I had been reluctant to re-join the fandom, but after randomly doodling this angry sheeb, I felt a connection to her. I felt like I could draw her doing whatever I wanted, and ideas started flooding into my mind, before I knew it, she became my sona.
> 
> 
> welcome to the forums james! Otters are the best <3


 
She's super cute btw <3


----------



## kuro.glitterz (Sep 1, 2017)

Satoga said:


> My sona Sato started out as a simple plain black wolf with a white marking on her face. I love wolves alot, ok. xD
> Over the years she started to change and became more unique and less wolf like. I can't really describe what she is now, more like some canine demon thing.
> I think most people take the animal they love for ther fursona and us that to represent themself. C:


She's awesome- the style in your avatar is perfect!


----------



## meeka (Sep 2, 2017)

kuro.glitterz said:


> She's super cute btw <3


Oh gosh thanks ^^


----------



## impendingsenseofdoom (Sep 2, 2017)

I almost made my fursona a coyote because I like "ugly" cute animals but I really love bats. I also used to have pink hair so I used that in my design


----------



## Cereza (Sep 3, 2017)

Choose a chupacabra, it´s part of the latin america folklore as a mysterious monster who eats goats at night and nobody truly nows how it looks, so I though that could give me some freedom for the design. That, and also because I wanted something that was close to my Mexican roots. And so, Cereza was born.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 3, 2017)

_Obligatory "It's my own species" response_

I've never had a sona that is a real animal. I think I just connect more with fantasy and alien creatures, and if it's my own species I have full control over my character and I'm not limited to Earth biology. And roleplaying is way more fun when you're something completely different, especially if another character asks about it :>

This is one of many reasons I'm not a true furry.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2017)

A sheep because I saw a drawing of a sheep girl and I loved it so I decided to make my fursona that. And a pig because I was going to draw Pinky as a cow at first but I couldn't draw cows so I drew her as a pig instead and I liked how it turned out.


----------



## Aziri (Sep 5, 2017)

Well I started as a different sona but it didnt feel exactly right after a while.
Iv always liked rabbits, they have the stereotype of being very shy and timid, which I consider myself as, but if you have ever owned one you would know they can have attitudes which make them absolutely adorable. They stomp their feet and get jealous... and just... adorable... which people have said I am when I get upset or annoyed x'D
Idk I feel they best represent my personality in some ways... to me thats what a fursona's species is about, what the creature means to you and if it portrays who you are on some level!


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 10, 2017)

I've always loved rodents, as far back as I can remember. Similar to an above poster, some of my favorite films as a kid were Secret of Nimh, American Tale, Rescuers, etc etc. I owned both mice and rats as a kid growing up, they are so sweet and have a special place in my heart. Personality wise I think they really fit me... Curious, intelligent, sweet, and... kinda rowdy. Haha. All the rodents I owned as pets were so full of energy and crazy little thangs. It clicked immediately for me what I would be, though I know for others it's more of a journey to find themselves.


----------

